# Try to evaluate jobs opportunities in Information security



## hmdzi (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I'm Hmd. I'm 38. 

Next year (when ending my mba in april) i'll probably try to land a job overseas.
Overseas is Singapore or Dubai. 

I'm currently trying to evaluate and analysis my chances to find a job (preferably in financial sector).

I'm a Information security officer with some certifications such as CISSP/CISM or PMP.
In term of diplomas, i hold a master and soon an mba from a tier 1 european business school.

My wife is HRIS manager with a french gov entity.

How do you evaluate our chances to find good jobs?
How is the job market? And especially in IT? In financial sector?
How european people and more specifically french are considered?

Thanks for your help and replies.
Have a nice week end


----------



## kyrakim (Oct 24, 2016)

In Singapore, the IT infrastructure is pretty robust and information Security is in high demand. Many organizations and government statutory board are going for ISO 27001 information security system certifications


----------



## green3 (Nov 15, 2016)

IT Security & Risk jobs are huge in demand in Singapore. If you have around 10 years of experience with those certs that you have mentioned i personally think that getting a $8k to $10k would not be that difficult at all.



hmdzi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Hmd. I'm 38.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamierc1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Lots of banks here are currently looking for cyber people. Depends on your seniority but salary from 180-220 isn't unreasonable.

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------

